# CTO shop - New Release: QuickLoad & VEPro Template CB & Studio 1 - Intro offer until Feb 15



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 3, 2020)

Dear VI-Control,

just posting this again (in the correct forum now).
I recently released my take on an all purpose (media composer) template, that is lightweight, efficient and fast, but gives me the freedom to not be stuck in a soundworld of pre-loaded (favorite) libraries - giving me more creativity and ideas, it allows me to connect better with my work tools - and finally know what I actually have available on my drives. The whole system is a Kontakt QuickLoad framework, that you fill with your specific libraries that you have and own. Every Instrument has it's own dedicated return channel for mixing and routing purposes. You can render the master output, stems (including Send FX) or individual subgroups (without send FX) for further or external mixing.

The template comes in Versions for Cubase and Studio One, for Kontakt 5 and Kontakt 6, as well as with my go-to 3rd party plugins and a stockplugin only version.

Here is some of the feedback that I have received so far:

"I can no longer imagine working without this template."

"...this is the most logical way I seen anyone set up a template..."

"If composing fast is your goal, you'll definitely benefit by this template ready-to-go"

The intro pricing period is already over, but I've decided to give back to the VI-C community with a 
20% off discount until July 10, 2020.

Use code "VIC20" at checkout (without the "").

https://store.composingtutorials.com/collections/all 

Cheers and happy 4th
Dirk


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 4, 2020)

Available soon at the CTO Shop...

*"The CTO Nucleus Template"*

A fully mixed CUBASE template featuring @audioimperia 's NUCLEUS The Orchestral Core.

Ready to render, each instrument mixed and mapped including a fully produced track mock-up with full access to every channel / instrument for analyzing the Midi data, mix setups, EQ/Compression settings, Reverb settings and more.

Including full Midi, Audio Stems, Empty Template as a starting point for your own compositions, PluginPresets, Kontakt Multis.

Available next week.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 5, 2020)

Grabbed - very interested in this approach. Its different to how I normally work - but by the looks of it, its well worth giving this a red hot go! Thanks for all your hard work on it. I look forward to trying it out this week


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 5, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> Grabbed - very interested in this approach. Its different to how I normally work - but by the looks of it, its well worth giving this a red hot go! Thanks for all your hard work on it. I look forward to trying it out this week


Thx a lot, if you can, report back, curious how it works out for ya.


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 5, 2020)

I too jumped on it. Desperate for yet another approach, after all the confusing tutorials and approaches from Babylon expression maps, key switch techniques and hardware, multiple large vs small templates, hiding and purging tracks, VE Pro, and on and on endlessly ... Looking forward to trying it...

Bob


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 5, 2020)

So apparently some a...hole  I mean someone, who saw an opportunity is already selling the template for around $40 in China 
I mean, I expected to see ripped versions online at some point, but even selling it, that's bold... Anyway I can only urge people to go the original source (mine)...
Right now I think there's honestly not much I can do about it, besides letting people know that this chinese one is not a trustworthy source. 





I myself can't even access that website (guess US is blocked there) but anyway... just venting.
Have a great sunday folks 
Back to finishing the NUCLEUS template 
Cheers
D


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 5, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Thx a lot, if you can, report back, curious how it works out for ya.


Will do.


----------



## nomadak (Jul 6, 2020)

I also welcome these templates, I did not know they existed, if they go well it will be the solution to many of my problems. They are already in my Studio One, now to try them.


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 6, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> So apparently some a...hole  I mean someone, who saw an opportunity is already selling the template for around $40 in China
> I mean, I expected to see ripped versions online at some point, but even selling it, that's bold... Anyway I can only urge people to go the original source (mine)...
> Right now I think there's honestly not much I can do about it, besides letting people know that this chinese one is not a trustworthy source.
> 
> ...


Why was a...hole struck through ? From the wonderful folks that brought us ... COVID 19.


----------



## Vashi (Jul 6, 2020)

Would you be doing a Nucleus template for Studio One?



Dirk Ehlert said:


> Available soon at the CTO Shop...
> 
> *"The CTO Nucleus Template"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 6, 2020)

Vashi said:


> Would you be doing a Nucleus template for Studio One?


Not at the moment, as the AudioImperia stuff specifically relies on the negative track delay (-125ms in the case of Nucleus) and Studio one only produces sonic garbage when you put the track delay anywhere near those numbers. Depends on what they do tomorrow, maybe S1 5 has improved on that end


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 6, 2020)

Coming Tomorrow


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 7, 2020)

Very happy to present the NUCLEUS template for Cubase

Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia NUCLEUS Cubase template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a modern and classic version. 

requires Xfer OTT (free), Valhalla Vintage Verb, Audio Imperia Nucleus

Intro price until 07/14/2020









CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - NUCLEUS (Audio Imperia)


What's inside? Freshly updated to NUCLEUS V 1.2!!!! Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia NUCLEUS Cubase template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a modern and classic version. Please check out the...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 7, 2020)

Here’s today’s stream for anyone who wants to take a closer look what’s inside the Nucleus Template. Cheers


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 9, 2020)

Coming very soon 

The QuickLoad Template for Logic ProX, for Kontakt 5 & Kontakt 6.

More info soon.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm very happy to finally introduce - The CTO QuickLoad Template for LOGIC Pro 10.5.

Available now.










LOGIC PRO 10.5 QUICKLOAD TEMPLATE


What's inside? Get the LOGIC PRO 10.5 template to speed up your workflow efficiently and get your creativity going fast.Too much time gets lost in the creative process with loading Kontakt instruments, channel routings and setting everything up - this template is your solution.It is a fully...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 11, 2020)

Dear VI,

thanks to all who gave us feedback on the Logic Template. I listened.

The LOGIC PRO X QUICKLOAD TEMPLATE is updated now to single Kontakt Instances per instrument instead of Multi timbral (now both versions are included). 
 









Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets


Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 12, 2020)

Free update for the Cubase QuickLoad Template


added versions for singe instances per instrument instead of multitimbral (right now 110 Kontakt 5 or 6 instances)
aimed at higher performant systems (higher RAM load)
easier freeze/render in place (due to just one instrument/channel)
easier to duplicate and add in additional instruments while keeping all the send and group routings intact
If you have already bought it you should have an update email already (be sure to check your Spam folder)









CUBASE QUICKLOAD TEMPLATE


What's inside? Get the Cubase 10.5 template to speed up your workflow efficiently and get your creativity going fast.Too much time gets lost in the creative process with loading Kontakt instruments, channel routings and setting everything up - this template is your solution.It is a fully packed...




store.composingtutorials.com





Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 13, 2020)

Only a few hours left to get the (fully mixed) Nucleus Template for Cubase on Intro Price. Goes to $49 tonite.








CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - NUCLEUS (Audio Imperia)


What's inside? Freshly updated to NUCLEUS V 1.2!!!! Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia NUCLEUS Cubase template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a modern and classic version. Please check out the...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## StillLife (Jul 14, 2020)

I am intrigued. Still, I am wondering about how efficient the workflow will be when non-kontakt libraries are added (Eric Whitacre, Labs, UVI etc).


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 14, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I am intrigued. Still, I am wondering about how efficient the workflow will be when non-kontakt libraries are added (Eric Whitacre, Labs, UVI etc).


Adding additional instruments is pretty easy, no matter the instrument. The only thing to keep in mind is to route it to the corresponding Summing Bus (e.g. if you add SA Whitacre to send it to the +CHOIR+ Summing Bus, and the Aux to the ChoirVerb).
That way you keep the integrity of the summing and stemming system.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 14, 2020)

Really like that you've made the single instrument per instance version. I've been using that workflow for a while so was having a little trouble getting my head around adjusting to your multi-timbral approach. It works great - but there were a few barriers for me with it. I even considered building out a single instrument per kontakt version just for myself personally, as other things you did really do work for me / provide benefits over my old templates.

And here I find you have done the hard work for us - many thanks!

I'm not going to have time to test right now, but it feels like its going to hit the spot for me.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 14, 2020)

Something is coming soon


----------



## Kartus (Jul 14, 2020)

Something like Metropolis?


----------



## samphony (Jul 14, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Something is coming soon


Let me guess

inDesign???
😂


----------



## samphony (Jul 14, 2020)

By the way thank you so much for creating these templates!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 15, 2020)

The CTO Audio Imperia NUCLEUS Template is now available for Logic Pro X. Intro price until 07/21/2020. Full trailer cue (Midi & Mix) for study purposes, Modern and Classic Mix template, ready to concentrate on writing instead of template building. OUT NOW.








CTO LOGIC PRO X TEMPLATE - NUCLEUS (Audio Imperia)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia NUCLEUS LOGIC PRO X template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a modern and classic version. Please check out the MANUAL Requirements LOGIC...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 16, 2020)

CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - Metropolis Ark 1 (Orchestral Tools)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a Kontakt 6 and Sine Player version. IMPORTANT: Unfortunately I am no longer able to...




store.composingtutorials.com





Get the fully stocked Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a Kontakt 6 and Sine Player version.


*Requirements*


Steinberg Cubase 10 and above
Orchestral Tools Metroplis Ark 1
Valhalla Vintage Verb
Slate Digital Virtual Mix Rack, Virtual Bus Compressors, infinity EQ
The trailer track has an instance of Fabfilter PRO-L 2 as mastering limiter. If you do not have this one, just ignore the error message upon opening and replace the missing plugin on the Master Bus with your favorite Bus Limiter
A modern day computer with i7 Processor and min 16GB of RAM recommended.


----------



## Digivolt (Jul 18, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> *"The CTO Nucleus Template"*



Check @alex


Dirk Ehlert said:


> Not at the moment, as the AudioImperia stuff specifically relies on the negative track delay (-125ms in the case of Nucleus) and Studio one only produces sonic garbage when you put the track delay anywhere near those numbers. Depends on what they do tomorrow, maybe S1 5 has improved on that end





Thanks to Alex and the dev who designed minus delay, it might be possible for you to do a Nucleus S1 template ?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 18, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> Check @alex
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Alex and the dev who designed minus delay, it might be possible for you to do a Nucleus S1 template ?



Oh wow will be lookin into that


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm very happy to announce that the NUCLEUS template is now available for Studio One Users as well 









CTO STUDIO ONE V5 TEMPLATE - NUCLEUS (Audio Imperia)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia NUCLEUS Studio One V5 template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a modern and classic version. Please check out the MANUAL Requirements...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## HotCoffee (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks great! As a novice, stuff like this is invaluable. First of, there is a typo in the title: "MATROPLIS ARK 1", it should probably be "METROPOLIS ARK 1"? I wouldn't want you to miss out on search hits due to this. 

Now, how essential (really) are the Slate plugins to the overall sound? Do you do a lot of surgical EQ:ing using the Slate EQ? As a matter of principle I refuse to support subscription models, and these plugins are too expensive to buy at this point.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 20, 2020)

HotCoffee said:


> Looks great! As a novice, stuff like this is invaluable. First of, there is a typo in the title: "MATROPLIS ARK 1", it should probably be "METROPOLIS ARK 1"? I wouldn't want you to miss out on search hits due to this.
> 
> Now, how essential (really) are the Slate plugins to the overall sound? Do you do a lot of surgical EQ:ing using the Slate EQ? As a matter of principle I refuse to support subscription models, and these plugins are too expensive to buy at this point.


Thanks, just fixed the title.
In regards to "how essential" - they are not essential to get a job done when you know your way around EQ, Compression etc, a lot of the stuff that comes stock with DAWs, be it Cubase, Logic, S1 etc is actually really good in and of itself. I just like the channel strip approach with the slate stuff and of course - it sounds great. 

You are totally able to cut your meat in the kitchen with an Ikea knife, but a Misono or Miyabe may slice it slightly better


----------



## HotCoffee (Jul 20, 2020)

All in all it looks good, and I'm sure I can learn quite a bit from this. I am, however, curious as to why all reverbs are exactly identical (except for drums) (Kontakt version)? For example, both the long and short reverbs have the same decay time, as well as early/late settings. I'd imagine that one of the reasons newbies, such as myself, would purchase a package like this is to learn more about placing instruments using reverb etc.

BTW 1: There is still a typo in the title, you forgot the "O". 
BTW 2: It still sounds fairly good without the Slate stuff.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 20, 2020)

HotCoffee said:


> All in all it looks good, and I'm sure I can learn quite a bit from this. I am, however, curious as to why all reverbs are exactly identical (except for drums) (Kontakt version)? For example, both the long and short reverbs have the same decay time, as well as early/late settings. I'd imagine that one of the reasons newbies, such as myself, would purchase a package like this is to learn more about placing instruments using reverb etc.
> 
> BTW 1: There is still a typo in the title, you forgot the "O".
> BTW 2: It still sounds fairly good without the Slate stuff.


Solid point that I haven’t addressed so far in regards to reverbs. I’m gonna try to answer that without diving deep down into the rabbit hole (and getting beat up in the process haha)...
Over the years my workflow has always been about simplifying things, that also applies to Reverb. From the following statements I exclude ultra dry libraries like VSL or Samplemodeling etc.

Yes the Reverb Settings are the same for the most part because for me it doesn’t make sense to me to use different ones. We are looking for at least some sort of cohesion, that should come from using the same room , no? 
Second even within this only 1 reverb I can achieve a broad range of reverberation sounds and behaviors: my initial setting for the reverb send is -10dB on every channel, that’s the starting point. From there I can determine the actual amount of reverb per instrument (and as you can see in my demo these valuescan vary drastically)
For example on the Tuned Percussion (marimba, glock) I use the same reverb but Pre-fader to move the sound “further back” into the room. And last but not least if the overall reverb doesn’t give me sound I am looking for them I bring in another verb (as with the drums).

of course this is easier with all the sources recorded in the same room (nucleus) but you simply have to believe me that I more or less use the same method in my QuickLoad template- and unless the source material is ultra dry and needs special treatment I don’t really care if the source was recorded at Air, Teldex or Sony or in your moms living room - because in my experience in a fully produced track it simply doesn’t matter. In all these years working in the field I never got a feedback from a client that the reverb or room doesn’t sound realistic.
I am aware that there are other way more elaborate techniques to try to get closer to the “real thing” - that’s just not my cup of tea. For me the time is better spend to simply write new music in that time.

And based on my own track record I can assure you that the reverb setting is not the defining factor for getting your music places in films, trailers or tv.

stop overthinking and focus more on writing 🤟🏻
dirk


----------



## Digivolt (Jul 20, 2020)

Do you know if the V5 template is compatible with V4 ? haven't updated yet to 5 and not planning to until black friday but I'd like to get the template to use now


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 20, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> Do you know if the V5 template is compatible with V4 ? haven't updated yet to 5 and not planning to until black friday but I'd like to get the template to use now


Right now it only works for 5. I made the mistake of setting it up in 5 right away, cause it doesn’t open in 4. I try to add the 4 version asap.


----------



## Digivolt (Jul 20, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Right now it only works for 5. I made the mistake of setting it up in 5 right away, cause it doesn’t open in 4. I try to add the 4 version asap.



Okay thanks for the info keep us updated if/when you manage to do a V4 version


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 20, 2020)

For you Studio One users out there, I've created a patch list for the MinusDelay Plugin for the most common Orchestral Libraries that require a negative track delay. Alex Pfeffer recently posted about this plugin as a solution for S1 negative track delay problem, which is a beautifully functioning workaround. But since setting up the values is a little bit of a hassle, here's a free patch list. Hope you can make some use of it. Cheers Dirk 
https://www.patreon.com/posts/free-presets-for-39543372


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 21, 2020)

Today is the last day of intro pricing for the Metropolis Ark template for Cubase.









CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - Metropolis Ark 1 (Orchestral Tools)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a Kontakt 6 and Sine Player version. IMPORTANT: Unfortunately I am no longer able to...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey guys,

I'm very happy to introduce my first Midi Pack.
Tailored for Heavyocitys Damage (The Armageddon Kit) this library comes with over 70 Midi loops in various time signatures, 13 Loop Suites (Main, Soft and Finale/Ending variations, Toolbox loops (that work great for quick rhythm layouts and are easily combinable), 10 Snapshot presets for very different sounds of the very same kit, expanding the usability even further.


Intro price of $10 till the end of July, goes then to $15.

This is the start of an ongoing series, we have much more content planned to make life easier (and faster at writing)

Cheers Dirk

Some Audio Examples


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 2, 2020)

The QuickLoad Template for Studio one now features additional versions with Single Instances per Instrument instead of Multitimbral Kontakts (for V. 5 and 6).








STUDIO ONE QUICKLOAD TEMPLATE


What's inside? Get the Studio One template to speed up your workflow efficiently and get your creativity going fast.Too much time gets lost during the creative process with loading Kontakt instruments, channel routings and setting everything up - this template is your solution.It is a fully...




store.composingtutorials.com





It's also the last day of Intro Price for the Studio One NUCLEUS Template.









CTO STUDIO ONE V5 TEMPLATE - NUCLEUS (Audio Imperia)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia NUCLEUS Studio One V5 template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a modern and classic version. Please check out the MANUAL Requirements...




store.composingtutorials.com





Cheers
Dirk


----------



## nomadak (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you.

It's one thing to be a musician and another to know how to handle so many parameters within a DAW, that's why we thank you for these works that make it easy for us to quickly go to what we really like, music and creation, not the dark and dark side of computing musical.

I encourage and continue to make our lives easier, especially for Studio One users who have been cornered so many times for being the last to join us.

Again a million thanks.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 2, 2020)

Just teasing what's next


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 5, 2020)

Due to several requests, I've added a bundle option for the templates in the shop - so if you intend to buy 2 (or more) you'll get 20% off automatically. The bundle builder is at the bottom of the productpages.








Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets


Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 5, 2020)

Does this work with the Patreon discount code? Or do we add them individually then apply the Patreon code? I'm getting the 3 main DAW templates for Cubase , Logic and Studio One and maybe the Damage and Trailer strings midi packs. The bundler does not allow you to add the midi packs and would have to do a separate transaction.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 5, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Does this work with the Patreon discount code? Or do we add them individually then apply the Patreon code? I'm getting the 3 main DAW templates for Cubase , Logic and Studio One and maybe the Damage and Trailer strings midi packs. The bundler does not allow you to add the midi packs and would have to do a separate transaction.


Paul I'll PM you on Patreon


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 5, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Paul I'll PM you on Patreon


okay , thanks


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 9, 2020)

Only today: QuickLoad Templates back on IntroPrice = 25% Off. Get it now









TEMPLATES







store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks for the deal, picked up the Studio One template I'm curious on your template you have inserts just off to the right of the channel they're assigned to, how do you get it like that and is it possible for me to revert them back to like I have in this image -







I've gotten so used to this layout that it feels alien to use another layout, I also didn't know it was possible to move the inserts location


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 13, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks for the deal, picked up the Studio One template I'm curious on your template you have inserts just off to the right of the channel they're assigned to, how do you get it like that and is it possible for me to revert them back to like I have in this image -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will get back soon, have to check that first on my end.


----------



## koolkeys (Aug 13, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks for the deal, picked up the Studio One template I'm curious on your template you have inserts just off to the right of the channel they're assigned to, how do you get it like that and is it possible for me to revert them back to like I have in this image -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try double clicking the empty space on tracks.

Brent


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 13, 2020)

Very happy to announce the release of the Metropolis Ark template now available for Studio one (V 5.01 and above) To celebrate the Cubase version is back on intro sale for another week as well. You can get it here - https://composing-tutorials-store.m...-5-template-metropolis-ark-1-orchestral-tools






Just as a disclaimer / note: Unfortunately I can not include the Orchestral Tools Sounds Pre-Loaded, so the first time you open the projects you have to manually load the sounds into the given instances (everything is aptly named) and then save that as your version for the future going forward.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 13, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks for the deal, picked up the Studio One template I'm curious on your template you have inserts just off to the right of the channel they're assigned to, how do you get it like that and is it possible for me to revert them back to like I have in this image -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked, left hand side of the mixer the up/down arrow button switches the view between these two modes.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 14, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Just checked, left hand side of the mixer the up/down arrow button switches the view between these two modes.



I see it now, thanks for checking!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey Dirk,

Great idea and i bought the quickload template for Cubase. 

I am setting it up in Kontakt standalone first, however, i cant continue adding any more Quick Load assingments, as Kontakt is STUCK on what i imagine is preloading all the ones i have allocated so far . 

Please see Picture - been going for 5 mins, and thus cant add to the strings :( Any ideas?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 14, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Hey Dirk,
> 
> Great idea and i bought the quickload template for Cubase.
> 
> ...


The first time opening the Kontakt GUI it can take quite some time until QuickLoad is ready. I recommend keeping an instance of Kontakt open as a “dummy” on the side as unfortunately atm Kontakt does that every time you open the GUI(Scan the QuickLoad). The dummy instance prevents that. After Kontakt is done scanning the folders you will be able to add more


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 14, 2020)

Ah great. Cheers Dirk. It does stop after some time. That seems like a better solution .

Any idea when the Engine Cubase template is going to drop ? Been meaning to get them back in to my template for a while....


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 14, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Any idea when the Engine Cubase template is going to drop ? Been meaning to get them back in to my template for a while....


Workin on it 😉


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 14, 2020)

The templates are great. They might seem a little daunting at first , especially to newer users, but they really aren't once you get them going. I suggest taking the time to setup your quickload for easy access and this will take time depending on how many libraries you want to use. Once the work is done you can jump right in and start writing. Follow the instructions for setup in the zip files provided for the quickload template( yes the templates come with instructions for setup  ) and watch Dirk's Template walk throughs on YouTube to get the most from setting them up.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 14, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> The templates are great. They might seem a little daunting at first , especially to newer users, but they really aren't once you get them going. I suggest taking the time to setup your quickload for easy access and this will take time depending on how many libraries you want to use. Once the work is done you can jump right in and start writing. Follow the instructions for setup in the zip files provided for the quickload template( yes the templates come with instructions for setup  ) and watch Dirk's Template walk throughs on YouTube to get the most from setting them up.


Thank you so much for the kind words Paul


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 17, 2020)

The Studio One Nucleus Template was just updated to the new Studio One Version that now features native negative track delay.

Xoxo


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 21, 2020)

Dear people, just a heads up the Nucleus template is NOT compatible with the new released version, working hard on an update. Expect to have it available later today. Sorry for the inconvenience.
Cheers


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 21, 2020)

Update emails have been send, the CUBASE NUCLEUS Template is now compatible with the new Nucleus version. Studio One following soon.









CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - NUCLEUS (Audio Imperia)


What's inside? Freshly updated to NUCLEUS V 1.2!!!! Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia NUCLEUS Cubase template, fully mixed and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as a modern and classic version. Please check out the...




store.composingtutorials.com





Xoxo


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 22, 2020)

The Studio One Version of the NUCLEUS template has been updated as well and now fully works with the new library update. To celebrate @audioimperia s sale, you can get the Cubase or Studio One Version of the NUCLEUS template for 20% off using code VIC20

CUBASE
https://store.composingtutorials.co...roducts/cubase-template-nucleus-audio-imperia 

STUDIO ONE V5
https://store.composingtutorials.co...-studio-one-v5-template-nucleus-audio-imperia 

Cheers


----------



## Chgros (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello Dirk

The code is not working for me.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 22, 2020)

Chgros said:


> Hello Dirk
> 
> The code is not working for me.


Sorry, should work now.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 24, 2020)

Coming tomorrow


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 25, 2020)

I am very happy to release my latest template - for the new version of @audioimperia JAEGER. Fully routed, set up and ready to write, as wel as an example project to look into the inner workings of sends, eq, mixing and sounddesign.

Listen to the demo track here


The Cubase Version is here








CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - JAEGER (Audio Imperia)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked Audio Imperia JAEGER Cubase template, fully routed, set up and ready to render. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as an empty template to get into writing quickly. Please check out the MANUAL...




store.composingtutorials.com





And Studio One (V5) here
https://store.composingtutorials.co.../cto-studio-one-template-jaeger-audio-imperia 

Intro price till end of August.

Cheers
Dirk / CTO


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 26, 2020)

Jaeger template already updated, now includes deactivated versions for lower ram footprint and lesser specced systems. Jut activate the tracks needed. For Cubase and Studio One.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 31, 2020)

Last day to get the Jaeger template on intro price today, goes up after Midnight. Cheers








Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets


Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Sep 12, 2020)

The CTO Template for Logic / Nucleus has been updated and now fully supports Audio Imperias new Pyramid Engine. https://store.composingtutorials.co...to-logic-pro-x-template-nucleus-audio-imperia


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 18, 2020)

Any plans to expand these templates to Reaper?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Sep 18, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> Any plans to expand these templates to Reaper?


Not as of yet but I’ll be certainly looking into it


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Sep 22, 2020)

Only this week - use code "septemberbreeze" to get 20% off everything


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 11, 2020)

Just released, the CTO template for Sonuscore The Orchestra Complete 2 for
Studio One V5








CTO Studio One V5 TEMPLATE - THE ORCHESTRA COMPLETE 2 (SONUSCORE)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked SONUSCORE THE ORCHESTRA COMPLETE 2 by Best Service template, fully routed, set up and ready to write. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as an empty template to get into writing quickly. Please check...




composing-tutorials-store.myshopify.com





And for Cubase 10.5








CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - THE ORCHESTRA COMPLETE 2 (SONUSCORE)


What's inside? Get the fully stocked SONUSCORE THE ORCHESTRA COMPLETE 2 by Best Service template, fully routed, set up and ready to write. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as an empty template to get into writing quickly. Please check...




store.composingtutorials.com





Cheers
Dirk


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 16, 2020)

Freshly released: The CTO Template for KOMPLETE KONTROL for Cubase 

https://store.composingtutorials.co...products/cto-cubase-komplete-kontrol-template 

And Studio One V5

https://store.composingtutorials.co...plete-kontrol-template-for-native-instruments 

Similar to the QuickLoad template but this one fully embraces the power of the Komplete Kontrol Software by Native Instruments (you pretty much need a native Instruments Keyboard Controller to really utilize the power)

Pre Set Up for Reverb, Delay, Special Reverb (BlackHole) , Summing dry and Stemprinting wet.
Comes with Enabled or Disabled versions (for lesser powered systems).

Check the Stream Video on the product page.

Happy weekend

Dirk


----------



## soothingpanic (Oct 18, 2020)

Will there be a Komplete Kontrol template for Logic in the future?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 18, 2020)

soothingpanic said:


> Will there be a Komplete Kontrol template for Logic in the future?


Yes although I don’t have a release date yet


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 27, 2020)

Last day of intro price for the The Orchestra Complete 2 template for Cubase and Studio One - goes to full price tomorrow - https://composing-tutorials-store.m...source_id=5926611779733&resource_type=Shopify


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Nov 9, 2020)

With my move to Spain the CTO shop will very soon reflect that move as well by turning from USD to EUR (and VAT unfortunately) although we will try everything to keep the pricing similarly attractive. BUT: To celebrate the move to good old Europe you can now - for the next couple of days (until the shop closes for a little bit for maintenance) - get ALL products at 50% off just use code

vivaespana

at checkout ❤️

This is your last chance to use the USD pricing plus this will be the only discount for the rest of the year (probably 😉)

So head over to the store and use this last chance.

https://store.composingtutorials.com 

Hasta luego 🇪🇸


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Nov 26, 2020)

48 hour Black Friday flash sale deal in the whole CTO shop - 75% off everything. Use code CTOBLACKFRIDAY at checkout.

Prices go back to normal in 48 hours from now. So you better hurry. Happy thanksgiving 

store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Dec 10, 2020)

From now until Dec 24 midnight CTO is running a Christmas Sale. 33% off everything in the Shop. Merry Christmas everyone. <3 
Use code MERRYCTOCHRISTMAS at checkout. 

store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 28, 2021)

After my personal move the CTO shop has now arrived in Europe as well 


The CTO Shop has finally made the transition into EURO land. To celebrate the new setup, we have a 50% off everything sale going until Feb 03 2021 Midnight CET.

Just use code WELCOMETOEURO at checkout 

Head over to https://store.composingtutorials.com/ to up your template game  (plus new templates hitting the shop soon).

Enjoy the week y'all.

Cheers


----------



## Akarin (Jan 28, 2021)

I love templates and can't imagine myself working without one. Hell, I've even written a whole course about templates! Nothing kills creativity like having to deal with technical issues such as routing, loading VSTs, etc. When sitting in front of the DAW, you want to do one thing and one thing only: writing music. 

Even after building dozens of templates and having a very efficient and focused workflow, I'm tempted to get one of these. Why? Because I know Dirk's attention to detail, I know and appreciate his music, and I enjoy his "don't overthink" approach. The "load and forget" that this could allow is very appealing. 

In any case, if I was starting out just now, I'd buy these blindly and so should you.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank yo


Akarin said:


> I love templates and can't imagine myself working without one. Hell, I've even written a whole course about templates! Nothing kills creativity like having to deal with technical issues such as routing, loading VSTs, etc. When sitting in front of the DAW, you want to do one thing and one thing only: writing music.
> 
> Even after building dozens of templates and having a very efficient and focused workflow, I'm tempted to get one of these. Why? Because I know Dirk's attention to detail, I know and appreciate his music, and I enjoy his "don't overthink" approach. The "load and forget" that this could allow is very appealing.
> 
> In any case, if I was starting out just now, I'd buy these blindly and so should you.


Thank u so much @Akarin ❤️


----------



## Kartus (Jan 28, 2021)

Akarin said:


> In any case, if I was starting out just now, I'd buy these blindly and so should you.


Exactly the reasons why I bought these at the very first moment each template was released. Must have for beginners like me.


----------



## widescreen (Feb 1, 2021)

Can anyone explain quickly which template would suit me better:

STUDIO ONE QUICKLOAD TEMPLATE

CTO STUDIO ONE V5 KOMPLETE KONTROL TEMPLATE (for Native Instruments)

I have Studio One 5 Pro and I own a Komplete Kontrol S keyboard. Could there be a reason not to choose the version for Komplete Kontrol?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Mar 15, 2021)

The template that started my shop  - The CTO QuickLoad template. For the next 3 days you can get all 3 DAW versions of the template for 50% off - just use code CTOQUICKSAVE at checkout. Cheers and happy composing.









Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets


Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Mar 23, 2021)

SPRINGSALE

It gets green outside, so to celebrate Spring you can use code CTOSPRING at checkout for 33% off everything in the shop until Mar 31. 
Happy composing <3 









Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets


Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dollismine (May 5, 2021)

Oh god, looks great !
Just discovered your shop (and Youtube Video) and I can say that I like your approach and I like the fact that you answer to question on live video !

I will buy some template asap !
Can we know your work in progress about Template ?

Anyway, thanks for your work !


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello everyone. 

A new template has arrived. This time with a full set up for Project Sams Orchestral Essentials 1&2. You get 3 versions, OE 1&2, just OE1 and just OE2. The greatest thing about this template - focus just on writing - there are no additional mixing plugins used (besides reverb) - just the sound straight out of the box. The 3 short demos are included as full sessions for further studying / analyzing (private use only). Available now for intro price of 29Eur









CTO CUBASE TEMPLATE - PROJECT SAM ORCHESTRAL ESSENTIALS


What's inside? Get the fully stocked ORCHESTRAL ESSENTIALS 1&2 by PROJECT SAM template, fully routed, set up and ready to write. The project file comes with a demo composition (for study / analyzing purposes only), as well as an empty template to get into writing quickly.The most important...




store.composingtutorials.com





This is the Cubase version, Studio One follows soon. Hope you like it.


----------



## Chgros (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi dirk

Website seems down or problem with domain


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 2, 2021)

Chgros said:


> Hi dirk
> 
> Website seems down or problem with domain


Thanks, does this work? https://store.composingtutorials.com/


----------



## Chgros (Jun 2, 2021)

I tried with another computer using different dns and it works.

Thanks


----------



## Dollismine (Jun 3, 2021)

Same problem here, white page (and ok with other dns)


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 7, 2021)

This is what keeps popping up for the store


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up @paulmatthew same here now. Until I have sorted things out please use the origianal Shopify URL









Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets


Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets




composing-tutorials-store.myshopify.com





Thanks


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 9, 2021)

The shop is back up running normally. Thanks for all of you who pointed out the error(s). Was a bad entry in my website DNS settings. All fixed now.

Which brings me to:
Bringing on the template summer  40% off everything in the shop until end of June (apart from the new OE template). Use code

CTOSUMMER 

at checkout.
Cheers and happy composing.









Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets


Online Store of Composing Tutorials - Templates, Samples, Presets




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 13, 2021)

https://store.composingtutorials.com/ The CTO Store finally got an overhaul, to celebrate the rest of July you can use code "CTOSUMMER" for 33% off everything.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 13, 2021)

https://store.composingtutorials.co...ne-template-project-sam-orchestral-essentials New release, the Studio One version of the Project Sam Orchestral Essentials template. Code "CTOSUMMER" gives 33% off at checkout.


----------



## Paul Owen (Jul 14, 2021)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> https://store.composingtutorials.co...ne-template-project-sam-orchestral-essentials New release, the Studio One version of the Project Sam Orchestral Essentials template. Code "CTOSUMMER" gives 33% off at checkout.


Would love a Logic template...🤞


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Feb 5, 2022)

Hey everyone, I'm very happy to present my latest tool - The QuickLoad and VEPro template for Cubase. (Studio One version coming in the next couple of days)
This template is aimed at speeding up your workflow and get you into writing quickly without worrying about setting up Routings, Folders, Fx and Groupings.

Everything is already in place, ready to go.






It has also a clever stemming system built in, allowing you to print final stems including effects with one click, or export a broader range of groups dry (meaning with no Send FX, for example for 3rd party mixing).

*This template requires Vienna Ensemble Pro 7 and Kontakt 6.*

The whole template system is a starting point for your workflow with VEPRO within Cubase. All instrument instances within VEPRO link back to their corresponding Cubase return cannels with their proper FX and BUS routing from there on.

Nevertheless, you will have to put in some effort as you'll need to cultivate the VEPro instances with YOUR instruments and libraries.

Intro price 59 Eur until 02/15/2022 then 75 Eur +Vat where applicable.









CUBASE QUICKLOAD & VEPRO TEMPLATE


What's inside? This template is aimed at speeding up your workflow and get you into writing quickly without worrying about setting up Routings, Folders, Fx and Groupings. Everything is already in place, ready to go. It has also a clever stemming system built in, allowing you to print final stems...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Feb 7, 2022)

Next to Cubase now the Studio One version for the Quickload/Vepro template is available. Here's a video getting a bit more into detail on what this is all about. Cheers










STUDIO ONE QUICKLOAD & VEPRO TEMPLATE


What's inside? This template is aimed at speeding up your workflow and get you into writing quickly without worrying about setting up Routings, Folders, Fx and Groupings. Everything is already in place, ready to go. It has also a clever stemming system built in, allowing you to print final stems...




store.composingtutorials.com


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Feb 8, 2022)

Here is a little more info on the template (done in Studio One, but the same applies to Cubase)


----------



## jblongz (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi, I bought this template a while back and started digging into it now. I'm new to Cubase 12, and I got the VEP 7 to work with your template, but I'm totally lost with your routing. Aside from setting up instruments and recording, I'm not clear on how you routed the to mix and print tracks, or how to really take advantage of it. I did not see that part in the video or manual. I wish there was a diagram. Thanks anyway. The template saved a LOT of routing time.


----------

